# Photo Album Question



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Which is the best way to get a printed photo album done online from my pics?

I have a Mac so is it worth it through Apple or is there a better choice?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've used Vistaprint a couple of times for this, and always had good results :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I used Tesco to do a couple of 'A year on the Estate' albums for my Boss....no probs at all, and very easy to upload the required pics. The finished articles were very professional looking and were very well recieved.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Can someone tell me how this actually works?

Thanks.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Lidl website. Great quality and quick too.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Caller said:


> Can someone tell me how this actually works?
> 
> Thanks.


I think they all work in a very similar way....basically you visit the website (in my case Tesco) and download the Photo album builder programme. Here it will show you the various options available (A5, A4, landscape, portrait, hard cover, soft cover etc) You then add your pictures (from 'My Pictures' in Windows) into the allotted spaces (and again, you get several choices of layout...3 to a page, 2 to a page etc). Add any text you want to go with the pics, then when you're happy with it all, upload the lot to the supplier, with the dosh, and await your new album in the post a few days later.


----------

